# Trying to identify my new (used) Bianchi MTB...



## abikepeddler (Mar 12, 2007)

I am having the HARDEST time identifying a bike I just purchased. From what I can tell, it's a Bianchi from the mid 90's. Rock Shox Judy SL screams 1994 while the Shimano XTR cranks are date coded August of 1991 ("PH" is stamped on the backside.) But the the bike accepts 1 1/8 forks. All paint is original including the red rear seat and chainstays and all the deals appear original. I have searched everywhere for some sort of identity to this bike but have found nothing more then a fleeting reference to a possible model name or sub name called "NTH". The paint scheme and graphics are identical to the 1998's though as can be seen in this 1998 catalog... http://members.jcom.home.ne.jp/the-bianchi/1998.htm 
Any chance anyone recognizes this model Bianchi?

Thanks,

Eric
San Diego, CA
858.775.7878


----------



## Zanetti (Sep 18, 2005)

First year for 1 1/8" head tubes - 1990

First year for XTR - 1992

First year for the Judy SL - 1995

First year for V-brakes - 1996

Hard to pin down a model year with such an odd mix of parts.


----------



## logbiter (Dec 30, 2003)

definitely a multi-yr mix o parts. judy is a '96, and zanetti's right on.
IIRC bianchi didn't come out with an FS until '97ish, so if the decals match '98, that's about right.
checked out the mtb-kataloge.de site catalogs yet? I'm about to run out the door for work.


----------



## abikepeddler (Mar 12, 2007)

According to the Bianchi catalogs at this website: http://members.jcom.home.ne.jp/my_bianchi/catalogs.htm the first production FS bike was in 1995. From there on NO Bianchi looked anything like this bike. Totally different designs. The bike I have has almost an AMP Research rear end on it (minus the location of the rear pivots and a host of other design changes or course) This is a total mystery, one that I have spent a considerable amount of time on Suday trying to solve. Any help is greatly appreciated. I'm really just wanting a model name as opposed to a year. From the bikes graphics I believe it is a 1997 or 1998. The parts are a strange mix so I am not basing anything about the bike on it's components. I will have to pull the serial number and try and determine at least the year from that if possible. ANy good sights out there for date coding a Bianchi's serial number? You'd think so since they are one of the oldest, most storied bike companies in the world. It's like Ferrari owners not having a car club. WTH?

Eric


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*What is the Serial Number?*

It looks a lot like the 1996 Paris Roubaix road frame. So I'd guess 96-97. It's likely a Reparto Corse frame so it wouldn't be in any of the regular Bianchi catalogues, only the RC catalogue for that year.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Its from the same factory Kona Sex One/Twos came from and the first Jamis Dakars, and is another of the many clones of that design around 95/96. Caloi had one also. Bianchi was all over the place with FS designs. They had a monoshock frame identical to one sold by Asama in canada around 1998/99, and they also had a weird 4-bar parallel link frame at one stage. Essentially the problem was nothing was really in-house and exclusive to them. So they didn't sell well. Why buy an overpriced bianchi when you can get the exact same frame as a Kona.


----------



## azjeff (Jun 3, 2006)

DeeEight said:


> Its from the same factory Kona Sex One/Twos came from and the first Jamis Dakars, and is another of the many clones of that design around 95/96. Caloi had one also. Bianchi was all over the place with FS designs. They had a monoshock frame identical to one sold by Asama in canada around 1998/99, and they also had a weird 4-bar parallel link frame at one stage. Essentially the problem was nothing was really in-house and exclusive to them. So they didn't sell well. Why buy an overpriced bianchi when you can get the exact same frame as a Kona.


Good explanation. The rear looks so similar to Dakars, even recent ones.

Was watching this bike on Ebay too :thumbsup: If it's all tight should be a nice ride.


----------



## abikepeddler (Mar 12, 2007)

DeeEight said:


> Its from the same factory Kona Sex One/Twos came from and the first Jamis Dakars, and is another of the many clones of that design around 95/96. Caloi had one also. Bianchi was all over the place with FS designs. They had a monoshock frame identical to one sold by Asama in canada around 1998/99, and they also had a weird 4-bar parallel link frame at one stage. Essentially the problem was nothing was really in-house and exclusive to them. So they didn't sell well. Why buy an overpriced bianchi when you can get the exact same frame as a Kona.


THANK YOU! That helps tremendously DeeEight. Very interesting information and something I should have remembered as I was really into NORBA XC racing in the 90's out here in Southern California and the scene was just full of shared or even one off designs from boutique builders etc. I just want to be able to identify this particular bike by name (even more so then by production date) so when I walk away from here after a ride I don't have to say "Goodnight bike". That's like saying "goodnight you" to your woman when you go to sleep. It's just not right. 

So Reparto Corse... isn't that a reference to limited production race program type bikes?

Eric
San Diego, CA


----------



## abikepeddler (Mar 12, 2007)

Shayne said:


> It looks a lot like the 1996 Paris Roubaix road frame. So I'd guess 96-97. It's likely a Reparto Corse frame so it wouldn't be in any of the regular Bianchi catalogues, only the RC catalogue for that year.


Yes, 96', 97', and 98' all seem about right. Serial number is H4N01317 as you can see in the picture. The term "NTH" is also on both seat stays.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

*Here sits hallowed ground!*



abikepeddler said:


> THANK YOU! That helps tremendously DeeEight. Very interesting information and something I should have remembered as I was really into NORBA XC racing in the 90's out here in Southern California and the scene was just full of shared or even one off designs from boutique builders etc. I just want to be able to identify this particular bike by name (even more so then by production date) so when I walk away from here after a ride I don't have to say "Goodnight bike". That's like saying "goodnight you" to your woman when you go to sleep. It's just not right.
> 
> So Reparto Corse... isn't that a reference to limited production race program type bikes?
> 
> ...


So when are we gonna see this baby all armor-alled up and shiny with a super kooky description on ebay?

A little lipstick and rouge ought to help you flip it nicely.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Bianchi-Martini...094839100QQcategoryZ98083QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Fillet-brazed said:


> So when are we gonna see this baby all armor-alled up and shiny with a super kooky description on ebay?
> 
> A little lipstick and rouge ought to help you flip it nicely.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Bianchi-Martini...094839100QQcategoryZ98083QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


:lol:

I didn't want to say it but...yeah.

Armor All = NOS tires.


----------



## abikepeddler (Mar 12, 2007)

Yep, that's me. Wow, that's interesting that you guys have seen my postings on eBay. Being a car (and bike) freak I know the irritation when I see someone take something, (especially automobiles) and cover up all it's imperfections and "flip it". But that is not the case with my listings. I own alot of cars and alot of bikes and the only way I can afford to do so is to buy them in rough shape and then in my free time restore and sell them. For instance, I had this fabulous 1984 Colnago Victory steel roadie that was a real basket case. I tore it down (as I do with nearly every bike I own) and completely refurbished what was then a borderline saveable bicycle, rode it for 18 months and then sold it. I made a good profit, got to experience my first Colnago and took the profits and bought a 1994 Fat Chance "Yo Eddy" and made it period correct and, again, rode it for 6 months before selling it. I could have never afforded either of those bikes unless my "flipping" didn't finance it. Both bikes were not falsely advertised. Not at all. Read the feedback. My bikes are as advertised and in most cases better then I can capture on film. Yea, my auctions are wordy and flowery and all that stuff... (don't think I don't hear about that from my wife. :rant But that's just me and how I like to not only sell my items but also I do it because I truly do love the bikes I own and "flip" and I like to remember them as they were. I save all my auctions to disc including before and after pics of the bikes as the satisfaction of saving something is great. Just because I can't keep everyone of these bikes in a Jay Leno like warehouse in Burbank doesn't mean I am focused just on making a profit. I've made money and lost money just the same. This Bianchi for instance... I bought this as you saw on eBay for $228. It was local so I picked it up in person from what is essentially a ghetto under the flight path for San Diego Airport. What I got for my ($230 besides a chain smoking dude layered in Tats) is a front fork that is totally blown (Elastomer's are literally dust and the cartridge.. well it's a Judy... WHAT Cartridge?...if you get my drift.) the tires are rotted and it has 8 speed shifters on a 7 speed cassette. It's a real mess. It's going to costs $100-$200 in parts to repair the bike NOT including my time for labor. But the basics are there and the bike is so friggin cool that it is absolutely worth it to me. I am so jacked to tear this thing complete down to a bare frame and rebuild it. Last night was a lesson in getting fork legs of a 12 year old Judy SL (Whoa!), I rebuilt the entire thing with NOS parts I had from my days racing including Speed Springs and a new cartridge, I replaced the headset with a better sealed bearing Raceface unit and now I am going through the bikes pivots, bottom bracket and going to likely change it over to 8 speed XTR cassette. So if you think I am just covering the bike in dressing and turning it, not correct. I put the same if not more time and love into my bikes as anyone on this board and do so because I love the machine, not the greenback. Well, ok, I do like the greenbacks also  How else can I afford the next bike I dream to own... http://www.castellanodesigns.com/fango.html

So go easy on me. I don't know nearly as much as many of you on this board and don't ever to pretend to. I only ask for help roughly once a year or so when I am truly stuck. The production history of a bike does matter to me and not for resale reason's (A bike's geneology doesn't really impact much on it's value as most people looking for a particular bike already know an approximate value). It really is about the bike for me.

Thanks to all for helping me with this bike...

Eric 
San Diego, CA


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

my kinda answer...I've been known to buy and sell a few too. It's a great hobby, you get to try out cool bikes, and then you get to keep or sell and move on to the next. Don't let these guy's get to you Eric, they buy and sell too.


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

stan4bikes said:


> my kinda answer...I've been known to buy and sell a few too. It's a great hobby, you get to try out cool bikes, and then you get to keep or sell and move on to the next. Don't let these guy's get to you Eric, they buy and sell too.


:devil:


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

stan4bikes said:


> my kinda answer...I've been known to buy and sell a few too. It's a great hobby, you get to try out cool bikes, and then you get to keep or sell and move on to the next. Don't let these guy's get to you Eric, they buy and sell too.


Me!? Noooo. 



Yeah, I guess we can hard on the new guys at times.


----------



## abikepeddler (Mar 12, 2007)

stan4bikes said:


> my kinda answer...I've been known to buy and sell a few too. It's a great hobby, you get to try out cool bikes, and then you get to keep or sell and move on to the next. Don't let these guy's get to you Eric, they buy and sell too.


Really? They do it too? I thought they were all



All I know is that I wouldn't even get a sniff of some of the great bikes I've owned unless I was able to finance it somehow. A handful of them I regret selling tremendously. I realize that around the corner is another bike to stir the soul and in need of some TLC. I do appreciate you having my back though. Sounds like you've owned a number of bikes... I'm sure you miss some more then others.. Which one's do you regret selling?

Eric
San Diego, CA


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

abikepeddler said:


> Yep, that's me. Wow, that's interesting that you guys have seen my postings on eBay. Being a car (and bike) freak I know the irritation when I see someone take something, (especially automobiles) and cover up all it's imperfections and "flip it". But that is not the case with my listings. I own alot of cars and alot of bikes and the only way I can afford to do so is to buy them in rough shape and then in my free time restore and sell them. For instance, I had this fabulous 1984 Colnago Victory steel roadie that was a real basket case. I tore it down (as I do with nearly every bike I own) and completely refurbished what was then a borderline saveable bicycle, rode it for 18 months and then sold it. I made a good profit, got to experience my first Colnago and took the profits and bought a 1994 Fat Chance "Yo Eddy" and made it period correct and, again, rode it for 6 months before selling it. I could have never afforded either of those bikes unless my "flipping" didn't finance it. Both bikes were not falsely advertised. Not at all. Read the feedback. My bikes are as advertised and in most cases better then I can capture on film. Yea, my auctions are wordy and flowery and all that stuff... (don't think I don't hear about that from my wife. :rant But that's just me and how I like to not only sell my items but also I do it because I truly do love the bikes I own and "flip" and I like to remember them as they were. I save all my auctions to disc including before and after pics of the bikes as the satisfaction of saving something is great. Just because I can't keep everyone of these bikes in a Jay Leno like warehouse in Burbank doesn't mean I am focused just on making a profit. I've made money and lost money just the same. This Bianchi for instance... I bought this as you saw on eBay for $228. It was local so I picked it up in person from what is essentially a ghetto under the flight path for San Diego Airport. What I got for my ($230 besides a chain smoking dude layered in Tats) is a front fork that is totally blown (Elastomer's are literally dust and the cartridge.. well it's a Judy... WHAT Cartridge?...if you get my drift.) the tires are rotted and it has 8 speed shifters on a 7 speed cassette. It's a real mess. It's going to costs $100-$200 in parts to repair the bike NOT including my time for labor. But the basics are there and the bike is so friggin cool that it is absolutely worth it to me. I am so jacked to tear this thing complete down to a bare frame and rebuild it. Last night was a lesson in getting fork legs of a 12 year old Judy SL (Whoa!), I rebuilt the entire thing with NOS parts I had from my days racing including Speed Springs and a new cartridge, I replaced the headset with a better sealed bearing Raceface unit and now I am going through the bikes pivots, bottom bracket and going to likely change it over to 8 speed XTR cassette. So if you think I am just covering the bike in dressing and turning it, not correct. I put the same if not more time and love into my bikes as anyone on this board and do so because I love the machine, not the greenback. Well, ok, I do like the greenbacks also  How else can I afford the next bike I dream to own... http://www.castellanodesigns.com/fango.html
> 
> So go easy on me. I don't know nearly as much as many of you on this board and don't ever to pretend to. I only ask for help roughly once a year or so when I am truly stuck. The production history of a bike does matter to me and not for resale reason's (A bike's geneology doesn't really impact much on it's value as most people looking for a particular bike already know an approximate value). It really is about the bike for me.
> 
> ...


Your auctions are always super clean. All the info and detail is there, I can't argue with that. Getting info so that you have accurate knowledge of the items is honorable too.

I gotta say, with your auctions, I have to skim through the fluff just to get the info I need. Maybe thats just me.


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

*a few bikes...............*

Yeah, just a few. actually in the past five years I've had temporary custody of around 200 or so . Do I regret selling any? For a while, but new ones always pop up. I guess I do miss the Jet Black Klein Rascal, real clean with a matching RS1 fork. Not all original but very clean...and I kinda wish I woulda kept the Fisher CR-7 just because it was unique. And a Kestrel SC200 that i turned into a SS, don't really like road bikes but that one was fun. 
But all I gotta do is go out to my workshop, look around, and all is well again:thumbsup:


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Well, your "flowery" auctions have probably become more famous than you know. There are a few of us who enjoy reading them just for the wacky, over the top descriptions.

My issue (if you could call it that) comes from the fact that you choose not to correct the "information" in your auctions after we have called you out on them containing incorrect/deceiving information... I just dont like seeing that type of thing. Especially with the vintage stuff...


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Well, your "flowery" auctions have probably become more famous than you know. There are a few of us who enjoy reading them just for the wacky, over the top descriptions.


I just hope that the Bianchi auction has more of those home videos of the bike in action! The production values have the look for amateur web p0rn. Very fun indeed!


----------



## abikepeddler (Mar 12, 2007)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Well, your "flowery" auctions have probably become more famous than you know. There are a few of us who enjoy reading them just for the wacky, over the top descriptions.
> 
> My issue (if you could call it that) comes from the fact that you choose not to correct the "information" in your auctions after we have called you out on them containing incorrect/deceiving information... I just dont like seeing that type of thing. Especially with the vintage stuff...


It all depends upon what errors are in an auction. Just because I get an email from someone who see's something that looks incorrect doesn't mean I should change it. For instance, I have had a number of bikes that people have contacted me claiming that they were not correctly identified. I mean this has happened at least 25 times in just the last year and a half. I then put in the time to try and verify that their claim is correct so that I can either amend the auction or cancel it alltogether. But low and behold the auction is correct, the person emailing is "mistaken" and thank god I didn't just end the auction because someone knew "better". The thing is, and this is a "guy thing", we as men all think we know better. It's a survival of the species thing. "My genes are better then yours" so to speak. Guys will talk out their A$$ making statements they know aren't correct just to prove their feathers are more colorful then the rest of the flock. Same goes for the other side of the coin. I certainly don't want to admit being wrong. It's a tug of war. But superseding all of that is the fact that I don't want someone getting one of my bikes and being unhappy. That has not happened yet and it's partly because the thought of having to deal with the headaches of someone emailing or calling (my phone number is in all my auctions, something you don't see very often) me unhappy is what drives me to make my auctions as accurate as I can. Yes, flowery. I admit. But they are accurate. If the bike has a dent. I say so. If the bike was wrecked, I say so. But the reason all my bikes seem to never be wrecked or dented is because I walk away from anything that is damaged or suspicious (stolen for instance). That is why you only see a couple bikes under my user name. Other sellers have 30 up for bid!

I have to tell you this story. I had this beautiful 1973 Holdsworth road bike... It was a really cool Denver Broncos color scheme and had some really great Campy stuff including high flange hubs etc... Bought it from it's original owner. It had been converted to flat bars and 80's MTB components. A tragedy really. Well after more then 6 months of collecting the right replacement parts off eBay and at the local Velodrome swap meet here in San Diego I finally got it put back to original condition. It was to big for me but I still loved riding it around with my kids. So i put it up for bid eventually and let me tell you, it was like being attacked by the Holdsworth Mafia. The leader was a guy that aparently runs some online Holdsworth owners group. Now you;d think this guy would know his stuff. I mean seriously, this guy LOVES these bikes enough to devote much of his free time to them, manages an online community and has a website. So when he wrote telling me the bike I was advertising wasn't a real Holdsworth I listened. I researched it and found that the details he thought made it a fake were actually normal production options, errors and variables. I even found the information on HIS WEBSITE! As an example he claimed the head badges for these bikes were never in a sticker/decal form. Only in a raised metal badge form. Well on his own site it stated that "Holdsworths with decaled headbadges are seen from time to time." So I point this out to him and he continued to tell me I was a fraud and demanded I end the auction and threatened to contact the bidders to warn them of my fraudulent ways. Well thank god I didn't end that auction because the bike was verified authentic (based on it's serial number) and it's new owner was really happy. 
My point is it's real easy to claim I am somehow misrepresenting something but the other side of the coin is if I ended every auction that someone had a issue with I'd be cancelling 10-20% of them. I will say that the recent Fat Chance I had up (purple one) was infact a fake. Luckily someone pointed it out (based on serial number) and I ended the auction within 12 hours of being notified. I then relisted it with all the correct information. That is the ONLY time I have had a bike that was a counterfeit. (It was a Fat City bike, just not a "Yo Eddy")

Here's the deal, if you guys see something on one of my auctions you take issue with, email me. Seriously. I respect you guys as you know WAY more then I. Just identify yourself as a member of this board, tell me what information you feel is inaccurate, misleading or whatever and I will do my best to correct it. My having missleading info doesn't really equate to more dollars in my pocket so I have no problem making changes. In fact, I do consultation work for other eBayers and I tell them "Including the flaws actually can help an item as the bidders then know they are dealing with an honest person and that alone helps the bottom line".

Eric


----------



## abikepeddler (Mar 12, 2007)

bushpig said:


> I just hope that the Bianchi auction has more of those home videos of the bike in action! The production values have the look for amateur web p0rn. Very fun indeed!


That is funny. :lol: The production value is crap I admit. I am actually shooting that with a video option on my Nikon digital camera. I will work on it. Still, who else is offering that? Plus, it shows that the bike actually exists and is in my possession, something that can't be said for auctions that use stock, corporate photography.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

abikepeddler said:


> It all depends upon what errors are in an auction. Just because I get an email from someone who see's something that looks incorrect doesn't mean I should change it. For instance, I have had a number of bikes that people have contacted me claiming that they were not correctly identified. I mean this has happened at least 25 times in just the last year and a half. I then put in the time to try and verify that their claim is correct so that I can either amend the auction or cancel it alltogether. But low and behold the auction is correct, the person emailing is "mistaken" and thank god I didn't just end the auction because someone knew "better". The thing is, and this is a "guy thing", we as men all think we know better. It's a survival of the species thing. "My genes are better then yours" so to speak. Guys will talk out their A$$ making statements they know aren't correct just to prove their feathers are more colorful then the rest of the flock. Same goes for the other side of the coin. I certainly don't want to admit being wrong. It's a tug of war. But superseding all of that is the fact that I don't want someone getting one of my bikes and being unhappy. That has not happened yet and it's partly because the thought of having to deal with the headaches of someone emailing or calling (my phone number is in all my auctions, something you don't see very often) me unhappy is what drives me to make my auctions as accurate as I can. Yes, flowery. I admit. But they are accurate. If the bike has a dent. I say so. If the bike was wrecked, I say so. But the reason all my bikes seem to never be wrecked or dented is because I walk away from anything that is damaged or suspicious (stolen for instance). That is why you only see a couple bikes under my user name. Other sellers have 30 up for bid!
> 
> I have to tell you this story. I had this beautiful 1973 Holdsworth road bike... It was a really cool Denver Broncos color scheme and had some really great Campy stuff including high flange hubs etc... Bought it from it's original owner. It had been converted to flat bars and 80's MTB components. A tragedy really. Well after more then 6 months of collecting the right replacement parts off eBay and at the local Velodrome swap meet here in San Diego I finally got it put back to original condition. It was to big for me but I still loved riding it around with my kids. So i put it up for bid eventually and let me tell you, it was like being attacked by the Holdsworth Mafia. The leader was a guy that aparently runs some online Holdsworth owners group. Now you;d think this guy would know his stuff. I mean seriously, this guy LOVES these bikes enough to devote much of his free time to them, manages an online community and has a website. So when he wrote telling me the bike I was advertising wasn't a real Holdsworth I listened. I researched it and found that the details he thought made it a fake were actually normal production options, errors and variables. I even found the information on HIS WEBSITE! As an example he claimed the head badges for these bikes were never in a sticker/decal form. Only in a raised metal badge form. Well on his own site it stated that "Holdsworths with decaled headbadges are seen from time to time." So I point this out to him and he continued to tell me I was a fraud and demanded I end the auction and threatened to contact the bidders to warn them of my fraudulent ways. Well thank god I didn't end that auction because the bike was verified authentic (based on it's serial number) and it's new owner was really happy.
> My point is it's real easy to claim I am somehow misrepresenting something but the other side of the coin is if I ended every auction that someone had a issue with I'd be cancelling 10-20% of them. I will say that the recent Fat Chance I had up (purple one) was infact a fake. Luckily someone pointed it out (based on serial number) and I ended the auction within 12 hours of being notified. I then relisted it with all the correct information. That is the ONLY time I have had a bike that was a counterfeit. (It was a Fat City bike, just not a "Yo Eddy")
> ...


Ok, as long as you dont ignore us after we provide proof that your description is inaccurate is a step in the right direction. I can think of 3 examples off the top of my head, but we dont need to go there, I dont think.


----------



## abikepeddler (Mar 12, 2007)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Ok, as long as you dont ignore us after we provide proof that your description is inaccurate is a step in the right direction. I can think of 3 examples off the top of my head, but we dont need to go there, I dont think.


I won't ignore you but keep in mind I don't work for you either. I mean there is errors that are on purpose and then there are errors that are egregious. Because you email that my description of the color of a Klein shouldn't be "Plum Purple" but rather "Purple Burple" doesn't mean I am going to race and change it. And governed by all this is that fact that once a bid is placed, the only thing I can do is amend the auction. I can't correct it. Ebay locks me as a seller out from making wholesale changes to my auctions once a bid is placed. So long as the issue you guys see is something that is directly going to affect the sale of the bike or the authenticity, I'm all for it. Sometimes I am flying by the seat of my pants on some bikes (Like this Bianchi) and describing them can be a bit of guess work. I mean there is NOTHING on this Bianchi ANYWHERE on the web! I did see last night however that the grips have "Reparto Course NTH" embedded in them. No where else on the bike does it say "Reparto Course". So do I dare claim this bike as being a Reparto Course Bianchi? I feel it's safe to assume it is as the more I have tore this bike down the more I have realized that it is mostly original outside of some minor changes. There is almost zero wear to the drive train, braking surfaces or even evidence of wear to the stanchions on the rear shock which tells me this bike was stored most of it's life and unridden (something the owner I bought it from claimed). Plus, the Ritchey tires are free of dry rot and have all their little hairs on them still. So calling this bike a "low mileage Reparto Course NTH" is likely accurate. I am forewarning you so if you see me write it up like that you will understand how I came to that conclusion.

Eric


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

> Because you email that my description of the color of a Klein shouldn't be "Plum Purple" but rather "Purple Burple" doesn't mean I am going to race and change it.


Please. Maybe we do need to go there. 



> And governed by all this is that fact that once a bid is placed, the only thing I can do is amend the auction. I can't correct it.


Then amend it. Dont blame it on ebay. 

Happy trails, buddy.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

abikepeddler said:


> It all depends upon what errors are in an auction. Just because I get an email from someone who see's something that looks incorrect doesn't mean I should change it. For instance, I have had a number of bikes that people have contacted me claiming that they were not correctly identified. I mean this has happened at least 25 times in just the last year and a half. I then put in the time to try and verify that their claim is correct so that I can either amend the auction or cancel it alltogether. But low and behold the auction is correct, the person emailing is "mistaken" and thank god I didn't just end the auction because someone knew "better". The thing is, and this is a "guy thing", we as men all think we know better. It's a survival of the species thing. "My genes are better then yours" so to speak. Guys will talk out their A$$ making statements they know aren't correct just to prove their feathers are more colorful then the rest of the flock. Same goes for the other side of the coin. I certainly don't want to admit being wrong. It's a tug of war. But superseding all of that is the fact that I don't want someone getting one of my bikes and being unhappy. That has not happened yet and it's partly because the thought of having to deal with the headaches of someone emailing or calling (my phone number is in all my auctions, something you don't see very often) me unhappy is what drives me to make my auctions as accurate as I can. Yes, flowery. I admit. But they are accurate. If the bike has a dent. I say so. If the bike was wrecked, I say so. But the reason all my bikes seem to never be wrecked or dented is because I walk away from anything that is damaged or suspicious (stolen for instance). That is why you only see a couple bikes under my user name. Other sellers have 30 up for bid!
> 
> I have to tell you this story. I had this beautiful 1973 Holdsworth road bike... It was a really cool Denver Broncos color scheme and had some really great Campy stuff including high flange hubs etc... Bought it from it's original owner. It had been converted to flat bars and 80's MTB components. A tragedy really. Well after more then 6 months of collecting the right replacement parts off eBay and at the local Velodrome swap meet here in San Diego I finally got it put back to original condition. It was to big for me but I still loved riding it around with my kids. So i put it up for bid eventually and let me tell you, it was like being attacked by the Holdsworth Mafia. The leader was a guy that aparently runs some online Holdsworth owners group. Now you;d think this guy would know his stuff. I mean seriously, this guy LOVES these bikes enough to devote much of his free time to them, manages an online community and has a website. So when he wrote telling me the bike I was advertising wasn't a real Holdsworth I listened. I researched it and found that the details he thought made it a fake were actually normal production options, errors and variables. I even found the information on HIS WEBSITE! As an example he claimed the head badges for these bikes were never in a sticker/decal form. Only in a raised metal badge form. Well on his own site it stated that "Holdsworths with decaled headbadges are seen from time to time." So I point this out to him and he continued to tell me I was a fraud and demanded I end the auction and threatened to contact the bidders to warn them of my fraudulent ways. Well thank god I didn't end that auction because the bike was verified authentic (based on it's serial number) and it's new owner was really happy.
> My point is it's real easy to claim I am somehow misrepresenting something but the other side of the coin is if I ended every auction that someone had a issue with I'd be cancelling 10-20% of them. I will say that the recent Fat Chance I had up (purple one) was infact a fake. Luckily someone pointed it out (based on serial number) and I ended the auction within 12 hours of being notified. I then relisted it with all the correct information. That is the ONLY time I have had a bike that was a counterfeit. (It was a Fat City bike, just not a "Yo Eddy")
> ...


I don't think I read past the 2nd sentence in the above quoted post.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> I don't think I read past the 2nd sentence in the above quoted post.


maybe thats why his customers never see the misleading info.


----------



## dick (Dec 13, 2006)

abikepeddler said:


> I just want to be able to identify this particular bike by name (even more so then by production date) so when I walk away from here after a ride I don't have to say "Goodnight bike". That's like saying "goodnight you" to your woman when you go to sleep. It's just not right


That's precious. Would have been easier, if uncomfortably candid, to say "I just want some info for when I flip this thing in a couple of weeks"


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Fillet-brazed said:


> maybe thats why his customers never see the misleading info.


I had read somewhere that because the 'pace' of the internet is so quick, the attention span of the user/reader drops significantly. Essentially it's more difficult to grab the users attention.

I find that to be true of myself. If I see a long wordy post or diatribe auction descriptions...skip it. I don't have the time. Not that I don't care or I don't want to know...I just don't want to have to take the time to sift through the bs.

Maybe thats just me.


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> I had read somewhere that because the 'pace' of the internet is so quick, the attention span of the user/reader drops significantly. Essentially it's more difficult to grab the users attention.
> 
> I find that to be true of myself. If I see a long wordy post or diatribe auction descriptions...skip it. I don't have the time. Not that I don't care or I don't want to know...I just don't want to have to take the time to sift through the bs.
> 
> Maybe thats just me.


totally. i hear people say all the time that customers want to read, and read, and read but i personally can't stand it. im too lazy. too lazy to read them and too lazy to write them. im just a slacker i suppose.


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

I guess thats why sometimes we appear to be rude to newbies..( I took the liberty of considering myself a forum "veteran", hope you guys don't mind). Long winded replies are fine if they say something. I didn't make it much past the first few lines either.


----------



## abikepeddler (Mar 12, 2007)

Veloculture said:


> totally. i hear people say all the time that customers want to read, and read, and read but i personally can't stand it. im too lazy. too lazy to read them and too lazy to write them. im just a slacker i suppose.


Nah, don't sell yourself short. You put alot of time and effort into your auctions and it shows. Your way more knowledgeable then I about the vintage stuff and it generally shows in your auctions. (Your new seaside backdrop is killer BTW).


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

stan4bikes said:


> ( I took the liberty of considering myself a forum "veteran", hope you guys don't mind).


I mind.

 I keed, I keed!


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

I always skip the real wordy stuff on eBay.Some sellers put stuff that have nothing to do with an item,like their life story or how cute their cat is when it eats a goldfish,or something.
Have you seen Veloculture's auctions? Nice big photos and good descriptions.That's the way to go.:thumbsup:


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

*about 4 weeks.....*



Fillet-brazed said:


> So when are we gonna see this baby all armor-alled up and shiny with a super kooky description on ebay?
> 
> A little lipstick and rouge ought to help you flip it nicely.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Bianchi-Martini...094839100QQcategoryZ98083QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 heres your answer..it's on Ebay tonight...not gonna post the auction number, but I thought it was post-worthy.


----------



## azjeff (Jun 3, 2006)

Stan's post got buried way up in the thread but it's on Ebay. The part I like is:

*Please allow up to 15 business days for the bike to be packed and an additional 4 days for FedEX insured delivery.*

Payment expected in 5 days, bike will come in 25

He does put up a beautiful auction, wordy or not.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

stan4bikes said:


> heres your answer..it's on Ebay tonight...not gonna post the auction number, but I thought it was post-worthy.


Hahahaha!

Classic. 

Somehow I'm not surprised this happened.

3000 word essay/reply soon to follow from abikepeddler.


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

In his defense, there is nothing wrong with reselling bikes as a hobby or business and he does post great pictures. .... He also doesn't hide the fact that he is a "bike peddler". But man, can he stretttttch out an ad!


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

*credability?.....gone!*

OK, so your auction wasn't bringing the price you wanted so you ended it because of "an error in the listing" ? HORSECRAP :madmax: ! I'm sorry I stuck up for you, your cred. is now GONE with me! .... http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...64&rd=1&rd=1/url] ...thanx for playing:nono:


----------



## sho220 (Aug 3, 2005)

stan4bikes said:


> OK, so your auction wasn't bringing the price you wanted so you ended it because of "an error in the listing" ? HORSECRAP :madmax: ! I'm sorry I stuck up for you, your cred. is now GONE with me! .... http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...UOTE]Do you know when it was supposed to end?


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

I believe it was today. it was listed one week ago, scroll up in the thread, I reported it.


----------



## sho220 (Aug 3, 2005)

stan4bikes said:


> I believe it was today. it was listed one week ago, scroll up in the thread, I reported it.


Not a good thing if it was supposed to end today. I guess I could see if it still had a couple days to go...


----------



## abikepeddler (Mar 12, 2007)

Credibility? What Credibility? I don't even know you. How could I have had any credibility with you if there is no history? As I appreciate your enlightening some of the other forum members that there is indeed another side to the coin of bike ownership, I as an eBay seller reserve the right to end an auction at anytime for any reason. In this case someone made an offer that was fair and I took it. As an admitted "flipper" yourself, if local advertising brought a buyer to your door you would have also ended your auction early just the same. It's 
apparently very popular to pass judgment and push morals, no matter how misplaced, on even new members of this forum. Not sure what kind of members this board wants to have but it seems that people that love bikes, their history and want to expand their knowledge of them aren't welcome here. I bought a bike, wanted to restore it to ride and eventual resale and have somehow sprouted horns. Oh look, I'm the :devil: Who knew.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

I think the issue is more that you try and make it seem as though your intension was to keep and ride this bike...when in actuality, it was to leach info from this forum so that you could profit more.

If you flip bikes, thats fine. A lot of us here do (including Stan and myself)....but don't try and hide what you're doing by telling us it's a keeper and you really just want to know more about the bike.

You don't think we're all not paying close attention to vintage mtb stuff on eBay (and the people that sell it)?

Your track record is buy and sell. I've seen a lot of Craigslist items make their way to your auctions. It's what you do and thats fine...but don't lie to us, its insulting.


----------



## sho220 (Aug 3, 2005)

abikepeddler said:


> I as an eBay seller reserve the right to end an auction at anytime for any reason. In this case someone made an offer that was fair and I took it.


I hate that crap. It's an auction. It should go to the highest *bidder*. If the guy wanted it, why didn't he just place a *bid*?


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

*nuff said!*



abikepeddler said:


> Credibility? What Credibility? I don't even know you. How could I have had any credibility with you if there is no history? As I appreciate your enlightening some of the other forum members that there is indeed another side to the coin of bike ownership, I as an eBay seller reserve the right to end an auction at anytime for any reason. In this case someone made an offer that was fair and I took it. As an admitted "flipper" yourself, if local advertising brought a buyer to your door you would have also ended your auction early just the same. It's
> apparently very popular to pass judgment and push morals, no matter how misplaced, on even new members of this forum. Not sure what kind of members this board wants to have but it seems that people that love bikes, their history and want to expand their knowledge of them aren't welcome here. I bought a bike, wanted to restore it to ride and eventual resale and have somehow sprouted horns. Oh look, I'm the :devil: Who knew.


 I hereby take back all I said pro or con about "abikepeddler".


----------



## azjeff (Jun 3, 2006)

ABP - You do put up a beautiful auction, wordy or not. The photography is top notch:thumbsup: I do wonder why you choose to end it with "The seller ended this listing early because of an error in the listing." instead of just being straight up, especially in light of the length you go to establish your cred as an honest Ebay'r.

Too bad it went poorly here, there's a lot of knowledge swirling around the VRC forum. If you just would have ID'd your intentions straight out instead of trolling for info...


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

azjeff said:


> ABP - You do put up a beautiful auction, wordy or not. The photography is top notch:thumbsup: I do wonder why you choose to end it with "The seller ended this listing early because of an error in the listing." instead of just being straight up, especially in light of the length you go to establish your cred as an honest Ebay'r.
> 
> Too bad it went poorly here, there's a lot of knowledge swirling around the VRC forum. If you just would have ID'd your intentions straight out instead of trolling for info...


those photos are stellar. i should have you do that part of my auctions.


----------

